# Need rescue/fosters advice ASAP!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tomorrow at 5:30 I'm having a home evaluation for a dog rescue so that I can foster dogs. I finally found a local rescue that not only provides vet care and full support for fosters (including food even) but also isn't ignoring me because I have an intact dog already (I just stated I'll only take male dogs intact or altered, or altered females). The lady just called me today at lunch to see if tomorrow will work and I said yes, though originally we planned for Saturday. So tonight I'm doing some major cleaning and organizing (the house needed it anyway, and I'm a neat freak so I clean anytime anyone comes over, even a friend who's seen my house a million times). Are there any things in particular I should be careful of? Like stuff they would want to see, not want to see? If I say an area is always off limits to all dogs will she still want to see it? For example my husband's "man cave" is a total disaster at the moment since he teaches school full time AND is finishing up a project, case study, and exams for his master's degree class this week so he has paper and books and stuff *everywhere* but since he's still working on his project I can't tell him to pick it all up for my home evaluation. The dogs are never allowed in his space (either his door is shut or the door to the whole upstairs is shut). Do I have to completely dog-proof/puppy-proof everything or just straighten up and leave it like I normally have it for my dogs?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll just tell you what I looked for when I did home checks like this...Keeping his door shut would be fine by me (as in no access for dogs) and no I'd just take your word for it but everyone is different I suppose.

Are they requiring you to crate the dog? If so, I'd want to see where, and crate type.

It's nice the house is clean but it sure doesn't have to be 'perfect'.

Plants/electrical wires out of reach..

Probably most importantly, I'd want to meet your existing animals..

You'll be fine, anyone deny you, they'd be crazy to)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When I had my home visit it was basically for them to verify my application. If you say you have a fence, is there really one? Things like that. No, I don't think you need to completely dog proof your house. In my opinion, they are going to love having you as a foster.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How important are the current dogs? My dogs (the GSDs) can be bratty when people first come over so I generally crate them or put them in the van and then let them meet company one at a time later on. Coke is basically a house pet, free reign of the house 24/7 so I leave him out, and I suspect he would be the one interacting with the foster dog we're supposed to be getting next week. I don't know if my GSDs will interact with fosters or not, depends on how they get alone (puppies are no problem, but the foster they've lined up is a 1 year old male, though he'll only be with us for a few weeks since she knew I wanted puppies and they have another foster lined up but for some reason they can't do it right away).

I planned on showing her the yard, the areas where dogs have access (basement - crates, training area, dog supplies, large pen for any dog that needs it, water pail; main floor - relatively dog/puppy proof, lots of dog toys, half bath where I keep and prepare food and medications), and my van if she wants to see how I transport dogs.

I only have two plants and they are up high. I think the dog we are getting next week gets crated so he will get Nikon's crate. Nikon is actually fine free in the house but usually when I leave he goes into his crate on his own. I also have a large pen setup in my basement that Nikon can use instead of his crate. Pan is crated too but there are already two large crates I have setup permanently (and a third in our bedroom), plus the pen in the basement, plus I have three crates permanently in the van and another extra crate in the garage.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It is probably more important to them on how you'll manage the dogs, vs dog interactions..But I know I want to meet existing animals, and definitely take into consideration bratty and wild as being "normal" when meeting them.

I would probably do as you said, put them in a crate/van (besides coke) and then when they are done checking out everything, ask if they'd like to meet your dogs?? and do what you said, bring them out one at a time..

I can relate to mine being excited and full of it when someone comes over, your idea is a good one..You'll be FINE!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

When I do a home visit/study, I'm looking to verify info on the application and for red flags. I also want to meet the current animals and get a sense of their behavior and temperment. I also check the yard and normal "dog areas" for hazards. I check the fences and gates for gaps and potential escape spots. I also check the sturdiness of fences.
If someone tells me a dog isn't allowed in a room, I don't need to see it. (That sometimes depends on the overall vibe I get from the rest of the place)
I'm looking for overall "dogworthiness" and safety.
If I see crop circles in the yard (from a tieout) it's not good. Same thing with a cable run with worn paths. 
A lot of it is common sense. Imagine what you'd be looking for if you were going to help someone rehome a dog.

You'll be fine and I'm glad you found a rescue.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! She kept talking about a dog they want me to take so I'm hoping this is just a formality but if for some reason I don't "pass" at least I tried to help!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lies, I always enjoy your training/behaviour contributions to the board. I also follow your site and the videos you post, it has helped me.

When I read this post my first thought was this foster is lucky, she has a good handle on her own dogs and the foster will florish in her care. Good luck


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Make sure that your gates and doors latch securely.

Any medicines or anything toxic should be safely stored out of dog's reach.

Kitchen trashcan should be dog-proof, or shut away from access

If you have anything up against your fence that a dog can use as a launching pad, it needs to be moved away from the fence

Any holes or gaps in fence should be repaired

Have secure storage place for dog food

If you have stuff on your window sills that a dog can reach, I would remove it.

When I do a home visit, common sense prevails. If I see anything that will be a danger to the dog, OR - in danger OF the dog, I try and point it out. 

If you have the old style blinds that have a loop instead of two separate cords, cut the loop. 

Don't worry about a little dust, dirt, etc. A perfect home that looks like a dog never lived there always makes me a little nervous!

Good luck and THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for fostering! You will be saving lives!!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I passed! She came inside and we talked. She asked to see the yard, we talked about Coke since he's a rescue, she saw my GSDs (they were in the van chomping raw marrow bones and she said I didn't have to get them out). I said I could show her the rest of the house but she said it was very clean and she basically just needs to verify the address, make sure there are no glaring red flags (I'm not a hoarder, etc).

I might get a Golden Retriever next week after he's neutered. I'm supposed to get puppies because the size is easier for me right now, but the foster lady who was getting the Golden is running a marathon in two weeks so she can't take him until after that.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations  That's awesome


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

That's great news. We had a foster puppy for a year, and it was fun. She was pretty crazy, though, super high energy. In fact, the group we got her from said she was the highest energy dog they had ever had. It was an interesting experience.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!!! knew you would pass


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Liesje said:


> I passed!


Congratulations! There is no doubt that you will make a fantastic foster home. They are lucky to have you.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats! What a lucky, lucky dog!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations. How wonderful of you to share your home with needy dogs.


----------

